# [SOLVED] remote control failed (error 5 access denied)



## bwaldorf

We have a member of an organization who we would like to be able to view other users sessions (via Terminal Services Manager, Remote Control). Our problem is, that if he is not a member of the "Administrators" group, he gets an error message: 
------------- 

Session (ID#) remote control failed 
(Error 5 - Access is denied) 

-------------- 

I have given that user "Full Control" to the Rdp-tcp item in Terminal Services Configuration, and have had no luck. He is a member of another group with more limited permissions, and I gave that group "Full Control" also, which did not seem to help. 

Can this be done without adding them to the administrators group?
Server running Server 2003 SP2 Enterprise Edition

Thanks for any help!

Bryan


----------



## bfulleruk

Hi,

I'm in the same situation. All the permissions seem to point at remote control being allowed but still no luck! Nightmare. Has Anyone managed to solve this?

Cheers


----------



## azkmc

I have the same problem, except only on one out of 3 terminal services sessions. Has anyone figured this out?


----------



## bwaldorf

The only way I was able to get it to work was to log onto the terminal server with my admin account and then add the users domain account domain/username to the Local Computer Adminstrators group. She does not have any access to the machine due to the group policy in place but adding her to the local computer admin group worked. 

Hope this helps you.


----------

